# Rückzug aus dem Forum



## ChrisStahl (9. Juni 2013)

In eigener Sache. 
Nach den andauernden unsachlichen Beiträgen, anonymen Beleidigungen und erfundenen Storys irgendwelcher feiger Nutzer habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen persönlich eine Stellung zu beziehen. Wir haben hier das Unterforum eröffnet, um eine Plattform für Freunde unserer Marke zu schaffen, um sich auszutauschen und sachlich zu diskutieren, zu helfen und zu informieren. Die Administration gebührt dem IBC. Wir haben hier nie Beiträge löschen lassen oder zensiert. Das Niveau ist hier so stark gesunken, dass meine Mitarbeiter keine Lust mehr haben irgendeine Stellung zu beziehen oder Fragen zu beantworten. Ich habe nach den letzten Beleidigungen, die hier unter der Gürtellinie sind, beschlossen den Support gänzlich einzustellen. Wir versuchen das Tagesgeschäft erfolgreich zu gestalten, der Erfolg gibt uns recht. Es kann immer mal was schief laufen, das wollen wir auch gar nicht schön reden. Wir haben und werden auch in Zukunft unser Möglichstes tun, um Euch - und ich spreche hier jetzt diejenigen an, die an unserer Marke interessiert sind, die ihr Radon leidenschaftlich fahren und sich mit ihm identifizieren - mit bestem Service und Support zu begleiten. Wir verlegen die gesamte Kommunikation auf die persönliche Ebene und werden Euch nur noch auf dieser Schiene begleiten. Ich bin persönlich unter [email protected] zu erreichen. Und, wer meint mir oder meinen "asozialen, inkompetenten, faulen" Mitarbeitern die Meinung zu sagen, der kann das gerne persönlich tun Mo-Fr von 10.00-20.00 und Sa von 10.00-18.00 im Megastore und braucht sich nicht hinter irgendwelchen anonymen Avataren  zu verstecken.


----------



## waldleopard (9. Juni 2013)

Ich gehöre zu denjenigen die sich ernsthaft für die Radon Bikes interessieren und freue mich über jede Beteiligung und Information seitens Radon hier im Forum. Da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige. Hunderte bzw. Tausende lesen hier still mit, das belegen die Hits. Negative Kommentare gibt es in anderen Herstellerforen genauso, das gehört einfach dazu und man kann Zeitgenossen die keine Manieren in ihrer Ausdrucksweise haben auch ignorieren und trotzdem den anderen gegenüber auch freundlich und auskunftsbereit zur Seite stehen. Dennoch ist berechtigte Kritik auch wichtig damit eine Entwicklung stattfinden kann. Es kommt sicher auch darauf an wie man sich als Verantwortlicher den wirklichen Interessenten gegenüber verhält, gerade darauf schauen viele sehr sehr genau und bilden sich ihre Meinung über die Marke. _Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus_. Da ist viel Wahres dran, das sieht man auch hier im Forum einzelner Hersteller. Diese Haltung wirkt sich auf Dauer gesehen positiv auf das Image einer Marke aus.
Daher finde ich es falsch sich zurückzuziehen und den Leuten die, wie beschrieben, "unter der Gürtellinie" ihren Mist ablassen das Feld zu überlassen und damit gleichzeitig auf den Kunden- und Interessentensupport auf der anderen Seite zu verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwol7 (9. Juni 2013)

Schade, und nach dem, was ich seit kurzem hier gelesen und erlebt habe, leider verständlich. 
Noch ein Danke von mir, habe seit drei Tagen ein wirklich tolles Bike von euch hier stehen. Konzentriert euch darauf weiterhin tolle Räder zu bauen, dafür muss man es nicht jedem Depp im Netz recht machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo Chris,
schade, aber kann'sein wenig nachvollziehen. Wieso soll man sich mühe geben wenn man noch beschimpft wird. Leider machen auch hier wieder einige wenige Miesepeter der breiten Masse alles kaputt, wie das heutzutage ja oft so ist. Denke das Radon bzw. H&S jedoch im großen und ganzen hier guten Anklang finden, kaum einer kann was Preis/Leistung angeht mit euch konkurrieren. Ich selbst bin seit Dezember auf einem Slide unterwegs und begeistert 

Wie ja schon so oft erwähnt wird in Foren oft nur dann was geschrieben wenn was nicht so gut läuft oder defekt ist,positives findet meist keine Erwähnung, und wenn dann lange nicht so konkret. Kritik ist aber ja wichtigsonst kann man nicht besser werden, man sollte jedoch, da geb ich dir völlig recht, nie den Respekt vor dem Gegenüber verlieren, auch wenn's hier nur ne Cyberwelt ist ! Auch ich habe meine Ecken und Kanten am Megastore kund getan, ihr werdet schon wissen warum ihr diese oder jene Schritte vollzieht. Wie dem auch sei, wünsche euch weiterhin viel erfolg mit Radon & H&S

greets Hubi


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr schade, aber ich kann es verstehen.
Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist ... das es Heutzutage wohl von manchen Leuten ein Volkssport ist, anderen alles madig zu machen 
Bravo Ihr habt Euer Ziel erreicht, und das Radon-Team zieht sich zurück.... also auf ins nächste (Unter-)Forum, dort wird es wieder 2-3 Herausforderungen für Euch geben 

Wie gesagt ... Ich kann Radon absolut verstehen, und wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen 

Gruß Philipp aus Ostfildern


ps. Habt Ihr eigentlich schon über ein Radon-Tretboot nachgedacht


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Juni 2013)

Das ist sicher schade, aber der Support hat sich auch bisher nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Einfache Frage, keine Antwort.
...


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2013)

Kann es sein, dass es wenige Leute von Tausend schaffen, den Forumssupport stillzulegen ? Ich hätte mit dem Forumsbetreiber gesprochen und ganz offiziell darum gebeten, die beleidigenden Beiträge löschen zu dürfen. Damit hätte niemand ein Problem gehabt.

Kontstruktive Kritik die mit Beweisen (wie z.B. Bilder) hinterlegt wird, sollte allerdings seine Berechtigung behalten.

Daher ein Verbesserungvorschlag: Es wäre Klasse den Service durch Erweiterung zu optimieren. Insbesondere in Bezug auf die email und support Anfragen (weil Ihr ja auch hauptsächlich online Anbieter seid). Es ist jetzt schon hart für die aktuellen Mitarbeiter parallel zum Tagesgeschäft noch Freiraum für online support zu finden.


----------



## bergradl4 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich finde ihr solltet euch nicht von ein paar Typen die keine Erziehung genossen haben dazu nötigen lassen das Forum zu verlassen. Es sollte mal eher einer der Moderatoren als neutrale Person die Beiträge in dem besagten Thema durchgehen und alle löschen die beleidigend und unsachlich sind. Das ganze ist halt doch mit einem ziemlichen Aufwand verbunden, aber es gehört nunmal für einen Forumsbetreiber dazu die Einhaltung von seinen eigenen Regeln zu überwachen.
Ich bin übrigens mit meinem Slide 150 sehr zufrieden und werde auch weiterhin bei euch einkaufen.


----------



## Sramdriver (9. Juni 2013)

Dazu sag ich nur ==>>  No Comment  selbst Schuld


----------



## fl9y (9. Juni 2013)

ich finde es schade, das ihr euch von ein paar störenfrieden die es leider überall gibt, euch dieser tollen plattform zur bike community berauben lasst.

ich persönlich lese solche beleidigenden oder mießmachenden threads erst garnicht bzw. überlese solche user in den für mich interessanten threads.

das heisst nicht das ich alles ganz toll finde und kritik generell ausblende, die frage ist nur lässt man das ganze zu nah an sich ran?

aus sicht einer firma sollte man aber jede kritik nutzen, ich meine solche informationen sind wichtige mittel zur marktforschung, vielleicht auch gerade weil es anonym ist sind die leute ehr bereit zu sagen was sie wirklich denken als im laden an der theke.

die kunst ist auch aus einer "niederlage" nutzen zu ziehen, daran nicht verzweifeln sondern stärker wieder aufzustehen.

lasst euch nicht unterkriegen


----------



## QE2 (9. Juni 2013)

Sramdriver schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur ==>>  No Comment  selbst Schuld



Juni 2013 anonym anmelden, Mist verzapfen, super. 
Wegen Leuten wir dir Arschlo.ch ist es soweit gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy1985 (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn die klugen immer nachgeben, haben die dummen immer Recht...

Schade drum, trotzdem viel Erfolg auch weiterhin.


----------



## fissenid (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Chris,

ich finde es auch schade.... also es ist alles gesagt. Trotzdem macht weiter so!

Ich habe Donnerstag bestellt und Freitag stand das Paket wieder bei mir zuhause! Ich weiss nicht was es daran negatives gibt!

An meinem Skeen war die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, auch diese wurde schnellstens durch einen neuen Rahmen ersetzt! Also wo liegt das Problem der Leute???

Wer was sucht, wird immer was zum Nörgeln finden!!

Schade drum, wieder ein hersteller weniger im Forum der Support bietet


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr schade, aber verständlich.
Habe ähnlich wie fissenid das Problem mit der Kettenstrebe gehabt und wurde kompetent und nett beraten und das Problem wurde gelöst mit einem neuen Rahmen. Lob dafür gab es im Skeen-Forum. 

Vielleicht hätte aber auch der Betreiber von dem Forum hier früher durchgreifen müssen (oder einfach überhaupt mal). Nutzer kann und soll man sperren wenn sie sich nicht an Regeln halten. 
Konsequentes melden und ignorieren (per Button) der Störenfriede nimmt solchen Menschen sehr schnell den Wind aus den Segeln und die ernsthaft Interessierten bekommen wieder einen Support der Lösungen ergibt. 

Für alle mit einfachen Fragen (und keine Antwort): Oftmals hilft auch die Suchefunktion hier im Forum, auf der Homepage der Hersteller oder bei Google. Erst selber ein wenige bemühen bevor man aus reiner Faulheit andere damit nervt. (gilt allgemein, also keine Anspielung auf eine bestimmt User-Anfrage!)


Grüße von einem zufriedenen Radon-Fahrer


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juni 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> ...An meinem Skeen war die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, auch diese wurde schnellstens durch einen neuen Rahmen ersetzt! Also wo liegt das Problem der Leute???...



Das Problem liegt darin, das eine gebrochene Kettenstrebe einen schweren Unfall verursachen kann. So etwas darf nicht passieren!


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Chris,

ich habe nichts mit RADON zu tun, ist nicht meine Hausmarke, dennoch...

was und vor allem wem nützt es sich hier diskret zu verabschieden, und vor allem, mit dieser Ansage?

Ansatt stolz auf das Geleistete zu sein wird sich zurück gezogen, ich finde dies Verhalten nicht korrekt, zumal die ehrlichen Threader bestraftt werden. Von mir ein ehrliches: "Sollte ich ein Radon haben, würde ich es spätestens jetzt an dich zurückschicken!"

Gegen diese Art der Anfeindung im Internet gibt es mittlerweile probate Mittel auch "Unbekannte" dingfest zu machen! Anwalt einschalten, anzeigen, verklagen, den Rest wird die Ermittlung ergeben!

Im Übrigen kann einjeder deiner Mitarbeiter gegen diese Threader auch privat vorgegehen.

Ich bin für "WEITERMACHEN"!!! Oder meiinst du wirklich du findest hier keine Unterstützung oder jemand ist dir bös wenn du hier adäquat reagierst???


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt darin, das eine gebrochene Kettenstrebe einen schweren Unfall verursachen kann. So etwas darf nicht passieren!


 
Hast ja Recht...

Die letzte Revison die ich an einem Kraftwerk durchgeführt habe, ergab bei einem Aufttragsgsvolumen von 25.8 Millionen Euro einen Schaden vor Inbetriebnahme, von 5.000.000 Euro!

Trotzdem kann ich mich nicht im Internet hinstellen und ein Unternehmen sowie deren Mitarbeiter beleidigen.

Für alles gibt es Lösungen, dies ist keine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (10. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ....So etwas darf nicht passieren!



Es darf noch soviel anderes nicht passieren. Tut es aber leider.
Und da gibt es unzählige Beispiele aus allen Lebensbereichen.
Hat aber mit dem eigentlichem Thema hier nichts zutun, und soll auch absolut keinen Angriff auf Dich sein.


----------



## mike1305 (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Chris, hallo Radon Team,
  ich bin seit Jahren ein zufriedener Kunde bei Euch.
  Bei meinen 3 Radon-Bikes hatte ich nie größere Probleme,
  und wenn doch kleine Dinge offen waren, so konnte ich Alles
  telefonisch mit Eurem Team lösen.
  Bitte lasst Euch nicht von ein paar wenigen Idioten aus dem Forum vertreiben.
  [FONT="]Damit würden doch nur gerade diese Leute davon profitieren.
Gruß Mike
[/FONT]


----------



## grOObie (10. Juni 2013)

Ich kann den Ärger und die Frustration von Chris und Radon wohl verstehen.
Ich würde mich nicht weniger über unqualifizierte und insb. beleidigenden Beiträge von diversen Einzellern in Foren ärgern, halte es aber für Energieverschwendung. 

Dennoch finde ich, dass ein professioneller Kundensupport solchen Stimmen standhalten sollte. Klar denkende Menschen werden sehen, wer berechtigte, konstruktive Kritik äußert und filtern geistige Tieflieger automatisch aus.

Wenn sich Radon nun aus diesem wie ich finde sehr starken Formum entzieht ist das nich optimal. Ihr sollte die Entscheidung nochmal überdenken und weiter für gepflegte Fragen und Kritik Rede und Antwort stehen.

Gleichzeitig sollten Moderatoren Stänkerern im Forum rigoros den Garaus machen und diese aus dem Forum verbannen. 

Ich schlage an der Stelle ein Bewertungssystem für Forenbeiträge vor ähnlich wie in ebay und mit vergleichbarer Strenge.


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2013)

Die Arbeit der Moderatoren im Radon Forum war in den letzten Jahren leider sehr zurückhaltend. Vielleicht hätte man etwas energischer durchgreifen sollen.


----------



## s37 (10. Juni 2013)

wirklich schade...hab letzte Woche angefragt welche buchsen mein skeen braucht, in weniger als 24h hatte ich ne kurze knappe antwortmail im postfach! mehr wollte ich gar nicht!


----------



## tane (10. Juni 2013)

interessanter ansatz daß leute, die gute erfahrung gemacht haben die negativen erfahrungen anderer nicht nur in abrede stellen, sondern die anderen auch diffamieren...
über diesem psychologischen mechanismus muß ich noch grübeln...
umgekehrt gibts das weniger...


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

tane schrieb:


> interessanter ansatz daß leute, die gute erfahrung gemacht haben die negativen erfahrungen anderer nicht nur in abrede stellen, sondern die anderen auch diffamieren...
> über diesem psychologischen mechanismus muß ich noch grübeln...
> umgekehrt gibts das weniger...


 
Es geht hier nicht um Leute diffamieren, sondern darum daß das Forum nicht der richtige Weg ist das Problem zu LÖSEN!!

Die Ansprechpartner sind bei Radon bzw. HS zu finden. Ein kurzer und sachlicher Bericht hier reicht dann. 

Manch enttäuschter Kunde nimmt die Plattform aber zum rumstänkern, unsachliche Anschuldigungen schreiben und versucht damit hier sein Problem zu lösen.
DAS FUNKTIONIERT NICHT!!! 
Und nachdem sich solche Fälle häufen, kann ich Radon gut verstehen.


----------



## Biofipps (11. Juni 2013)

Wirklich Schade das ein Radhersteller den Kontakt über das Forum aufgrund von unsachlichen und beleidigenden Beiträgen von Usern, deren IQ noch nicht mal die Quersumme Ihres Alters erreicht, eingestellt wird, aber meinem Vorredner muss ich recht geben, denn wenn ich ein Problem mit meinem Bike habe geht der Kontakt direkt über H&S bzw. Radon und nicht über das Forum. Die MA von Radon sind sicherlich nicht allzeit in jedem Thread zugegen. 

Hier werden Erfahrungen geteilt, ob gute oder schlechte, beide Seiten kann man sachlich darlegen und nicht mit Sätzen wie: "Nie wieder Radon!!!" oder "Absolute Dreckbikes" garnieren. Das ist infantil und ein jeder sollte dagegen vorgehen damit ein solcher Umgangston in Foren nicht zur Gewohnheit wird, sei es mit einem Bann für das Forum oder strafrechtlich durch eine Anzeige. 

Jeder ist mal sauer wenn eine Lieferzeit nicht eingehalten wird oder das falsche Teil kommt, aber das gibt noch lange nicht das Recht derartig hinterfo.tzig inkognito hier zu hetzen!


----------



## Sweeet (11. Juni 2013)

Der Thread "Zeigt her Eure Radons!" hat fast eine halbe Million Aufrufe und dieses Forum hat eine Viertelmillion registrierte Nutzer. Bei so groÃen Zahlen ist klar, dass auch viele negative Kommentare gemacht werden und unter diesen negativen Kommentare sich auch ein paar im Ton vergreifen. Das ist vollkommen normal, aber fÃ¼r jemanden, der groÃe Foren nicht gewohnt ist, wirkt das wie ein riesiger Shitstorm.

Ich halte es fÃ¼r falsch, sich davon zu sehr beeindrucken zu lassen. Wenn's persÃ¶nlich ausfallend wird, sollten die User vom Admin rausgeworfen werden, wie in jedem anderen Forum auch. Und wenn der Ton rau ist aber einen wahren Hintergrund hat, dann, tja, dann sollte man das einfach ertragen â all den Usern zuliebe, die Radon-Bikes nutzen, gerne in diesem Forum lesen und vielleicht nicht schreiben, weder positiv noch negativ.

Ich halte den RÃ¼ckzug fÃ¼r nachvollziehbar aber falsch. WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn das nicht das letzte Wort von Radon wÃ¤re.


----------



## forrestpump (11. Juni 2013)

Ich finde, Radon hat nur folgerichtig gehandelt. Natürlich ist es für viele Benutzer, deren Beiträge sachlich und fair waren, schade. Man kann die Qualität der Beiträge durch einen guten Vorsatz nach dem Motto ' ab jetzt wird alles besser ' meiner Meinung nach nur kurzfristig verbessern. Außerdem ist es richtig, dass Lösungen PERSÖNLICH mit den Mitarbeitern gefunden werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sweeet (11. Juni 2013)

forrestpump schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es richtig, dass Lösungen PERSÖNLICH mit den Mitarbeitern gefunden werden müssen.



Technische Probleme sind oft prinzipielle Probleme, die viele Nutzer eines Modells oder sogar mehrerer Modelle betreffen. Da ist es durchaus sinnvoll, das vor dem gesamten Interessentenkreis zu kommentieren. Wir wissen das, wir tauschen uns doch seit Ewigkeiten in Foren über unser Hobby aus und nicht nur per E-Mail. Eine offizielle Herstellermeinung ist da oft eine deutliche Bereicherung.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Technische Probleme sind oft prinzipielle Probleme, die viele Nutzer eines Modells oder sogar mehrerer Modelle betreffen. Da ist es durchaus sinnvoll, das vor dem gesamten Interessentenkreis zu kommentieren. Wir wissen das, wir tauschen uns doch seit Ewigkeiten in Foren über unser Hobby aus und nicht nur per E-Mail. Eine offizielle Herstellermeinung ist da oft eine deutliche Bereicherung.



Wenn ich einen Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten will, bin ich hier richtig. 
Wenn ich eine Lösung vom Hersteller will, muß ich mich an diesen direkt wenden. 

Es geht auch nicht darum, daß hier keine technischen Probleme diskutiert werden sollen. Sondern einfach um die Art und Weise der Diskussion an sich. Kraftausdrücke, Beleidigungen und Spammer haben hier einfach nix verloren. Punkt aus Ende. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Sweeet (11. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten will, bin ich hier richtig.
> Wenn ich eine Lösung vom Hersteller will, muß ich mich an diesen direkt wenden.


Warum soll der 50 Leuten denselben Textbaustein schicken? Und warum sollen die, bei denen das Problem unterhalb der Schwelle ist, wo sie sich aufraffen, den Hersteller zu kontaktieren, nicht auch von den Infos profitieren?



> Es geht auch nicht darum, daß hier keine technischen Probleme diskutiert werden sollen. Sondern einfach um die Art und Weise der Diskussion an sich.


 Das ist Gegenstand von Moderation. Oder halt von Ignorieren, wie das in zahllosen Foren seit Jahrzehten gut funktioniert.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Warum soll der 50 Leuten denselben Textbaustein schicken? Und warum sollen die, bei denen das Problem unterhalb der Schwelle ist, wo sie sich aufraffen, den Hersteller zu kontaktieren, nicht auch von den Infos profitieren?



Info ist doch völlig i.O., habe doch gar nix anderes gesagt. Nur wenn die Leute zu faul sind sich direkt beim Hersteller zu melden und zu reklamieren, dann dürfen Sie hier nicht irgendwelche Anschuldigungen gegen den Hersteller posten und sich beschweren warum dieser sich nicht rührt. Oder glaubst Du Radon holt bei einem Problem (Beispiel Ketenstrebe Skeen vor 2011) seinen Ordner raus und schreibt sämtlich Käufer der letzten Jahre an?? 
Also wenn man ein Problem hat und dieses gelöst haben will, beim Hersteller melden. Wer das nicht tut, sollte sich mit Anschuldigungen und dergleichen zurück halten.



Sweeet schrieb:


> Das ist Gegenstand von Moderation. Oder halt von Ignorieren, wie das in zahllosen Foren seit Jahrzehten gut funktioniert.


Habe aber selten solche Ausmaße wie hier erlebt. Ist extrem grenzwertig und hier sollte der Forenbetreiber einschreiten, bevor ein Hersteller einen Rückzug erwägt. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst die Forenregeln und in anderen Foren wird da auch drauf geachtet und notfalls werden die Querolanten des Forums verwiesen. Fertig! 
Nur hier scheint es keinen Mod zu geben und einige nutzen das halt aus ihren geistigen Dünnpfiff abzulassen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Sweeet (11. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du Radon holt bei einem Problem (Beispiel Ketenstrebe Skeen vor 2011) seinen Ordner raus und schreibt sämtlich Käufer der letzten Jahre an??


*Exakt!* Und in genau so einer Situation wäre es angemessen, die Kunden öffentlich zu informieren. Nur so hätte Radon eine Chance, seine Kundschaft zu erreichen, *bevor* sie unzufrieden wird.



> Habe aber selten solche Ausmaße wie hier erlebt. Ist extrem grenzwertig und hier sollte der Forenbetreiber einschreiten, bevor ein Hersteller einen Rückzug erwägt.


Genau das habe ich ja geschrieben.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Sweeet schrieb:


> *Exakt!* Und in genau so einer Situation wäre es angemessen, die Kunden öffentlich zu informieren. Nur so hätte Radon eine Chance, seine Kundschaft zu erreichen, *bevor* sie unzufrieden wird.




Das wäre sicher wünschenswert. Aber als Unternehmen muß man halt auch die Kosten (zum Beispiel von so einem generellen Rückruf) abwägen. Die Info zu dem Problem mit der Kettenstrebe gab es, meines Wissens, hier im Forum ja. 
Je mehr ein Unternehmen auf seine Kunden eingeht, desto teurer wird es. Der Hersteller, der auf alle Kundenwünsche eingeht, bring dir nix wenn er in 2 Jahren pleite ist. Und ich denke die Gratwanderung ist recht schwierig, da man als Unternehmer immer jemanden vor den Kopf stoßen wird.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. Juni 2013)

Das erreichen der Kundschaft wird dann eben verstärkt über das GesichterBuch laufen.
Und mitlesen wird hier bestimmt dennoch.


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2013)

Korrekt. Wobei in Facebook jegliche Art von neg. Kritik sofort gelöscht wird, egal ob berechtigt oder nicht. Bei Facebook ist Radon eben der eigene Herr über seinen eigene Account. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Hier ist Radon nur Mitläufer.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Juni 2013)

Liebes Radon Team,

auch wenn ich Euren Rückzug irgendwie nachvollziehen kann, finde ich, daß Ihr als nicht gerade kleiner Hersteller, wirklich über den Schwachköpfen die in diesen (und ggF ähnlichen) Foren Unflat verbreiten, stehen müsstet.

So überlasst Ihr diesen Dummköpfen nur wehrlos das Feld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (11. Juni 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ... Das Niveau ist hier so stark gesunken, dass meine Mitarbeiter keine Lust mehr haben irgendeine Stellung zu beziehen oder Fragen zu beantworten. Ich habe nach den letzten Beleidigungen, die hier unter der Gürtellinie sind, beschlossen den Support gänzlich einzustellen... ....



Und alleine das ist schon ein sehr guter Grund. Ich würde meine Mitarbeiter solch einem Gehabe wie es hier leider zu Tage gekommen ist auch nicht dauerhaft aussetzen wollen. Ich habe als Führungskraft eine Sorgfaltspflicht für meine Mitarbeiter, der ich nachkommen muss ( und was eine gute Führungskraft nicht nur muss sondern will ! )

So kriegt man nämlich jeden Mitarbeiter / Menschen auf Dauer kaputt.
Da kann sich jeder mal selbst an die Nase packen ob er auf Dauer an seinem Arbeitsplatz so etwas ausgesetzt sein möchte.


----------



## Hangtime (11. Juni 2013)

tja schade *war* eigentlich immer/meist ne große Hilfe. (allerdings frag ich mich warum andere Hersteller wie z.B. "Die Schlucht" nicht solche Probleme haben)
Ganz davon abgesehen wird seid einiger Zeit ja sowieso nur noch alles bei fratzenbook gepostet. Dabei soll es ja tatsächlich noch Leute geben (wie mich) die dort nicht angemeldet sind.


----------



## gwittmac (11. Juni 2013)

Sicherlich ist das Niveau hier im Forum in den letzen 2 Jahren deutlich gesunken und die Schmerzgrenze für persönliche Beleidigungen etc geht mittlerweile gegen Null. Das ist zweifellos schade. Wie immer sind es nur wenige, die solche Erscheinungen provozieren. Wenn Radon das nicht ertragen will oder kann, find ich's ok (und persönlich im Falle Radon auch nicht wirklich schade), wenn man sich aus dem Forum zurückzieht. Tschüss und alles Gute!


----------



## Crissi (11. Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich warum es nur im Radon Forum so heftig abgeht. Das sollte sich Radon auch mal fragen!! 

Es wurde ja schon öfter mal gemunkelt das einige Stänkerer aus den eigenen Reihen kommen und hier nicht gerade für ein gutes Klima gesorgt haben.


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2013)

Crissi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum es nur im Radon Forum so heftig abgeht. Das sollte sich Radon auch mal fragen!!
> 
> Es wurde ja schon öfter mal gemunkelt das einige Stänkerer aus den eigenen Reihen kommen und hier nicht gerade für ein gutes Klima gesorgt haben.



Nicht unbedingt. Als ich mit meinen Radons hier Vorort zu den Händlern gekommen bin, wurde ich nicht nur schief angeschaut, sondern hatte auch schon unverschämte Kommentare ertragen dürfen -> Wir bedienen nur eigene Kunden die unsere Marken kaufen. -> Wer online kauft ist hier nicht gerne gesehen. -> usw.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass auch andere Händler versuchen schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten um Radon zu verdrängen.


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2013)

Dass der ein oder andre Post klar unter der Gürtellinie war will ich garnicht bestreiten. Halte die Entscheidung trotzdem für falsch.
Schaue ich mir die Sperrung von Usern auf Facebook an, die absolut normale Kritik geäußert haben, zeigt mir das, dass Radon in den Internetmedien nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt(zumindest teilweise), sich auch mit unangenehmen Kunden/Interessenten/USW auseinander zu setzen.
Ich habe klar Verständnis, dass Beleidigungen unter der Gürtellinie durchaus sehr unangenehm für die Mitarbeiter sind, ich glaube aber, dass dann jedes Callcenter schließen müsste.
Während ich bei andren Herstellern(nicht nur um Bikesektor) beobachte, dass man auf Facebook und sonstigen Supportkanälen auch auf Kunden zugeht, die durch eigene Fehler und Fehlverhalten auffallen, hat mir Radon in konkretem Beispiel gezeigt, dass man es (zumindest in Einzelfällen?!) vorzieht, dem Kunden vorzuhalten wer der eindeutig Schuldige ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (11. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Dass der ein oder andre Post klar unter der Gürtellinie war will ich garnicht bestreiten. Halte die Entscheidung trotzdem für falsch.
> Schaue ich mir die Sperrung von Usern auf Facebook an, die absolut normale Kritik geäußert haben, zeigt mir das, dass Radon in den Internetmedien nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt(zumindest teilweise), sich auch mit unangenehmen Kunden/Interessenten/USW auseinander zu setzen.
> Ich habe klar Verständnis, dass Beleidigungen unter der Gürtellinie durchaus sehr unangenehm für die Mitarbeiter sind, ich glaube aber, dass dann jedes Callcenter schließen müsste.
> Während ich bei andren Herstellern(nicht nur um Bikesektor) beobachte, dass man auf Facebook und sonstigen Supportkanälen auch auf Kunden zugeht, die durch eigene Fehler und Fehlverhalten auffallen, hat mir Radon in konkretem Beispiel gezeigt, dass man es (zumindest in Einzelfällen?!) vorzieht, dem Kunden vorzuhalten wer der eindeutig Schuldige ist.



In einigen Punkten stimme ich zu, aber das Forum ist und darf niemals kein Callcenter sein, da verwechselst du wesentliche Dinge. 
Und das in der Öffentlichkeit breittreten von Dingen, um Betroffene zu über Dritte zu bedrängen hat schon Charme.


----------



## friendo (12. Juni 2013)

Crissi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum es nur im Radon Forum so heftig abgeht. Das sollte sich Radon auch mal fragen!!
> 
> Es wurde ja schon öfter mal gemunkelt das einige Stänkerer aus den eigenen Reihen kommen und hier nicht gerade für ein gutes Klima gesorgt haben.



Also wie kaputt muss denn das Ego sein, dass man ein Produkt so hartnäckig verteidigt und wirklich sämtliche Kritik im Keim 
ersticken will? Und das leider nicht mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Argumenten, sondern meist mit Schwachsinn, dass man
die Lust am Lesen bzw. an der weiteren Verfolgung des Threads verliert. Aber hey, Hauptsache die Kritik steht nicht gut lesbar 
an letzter Stelle.

Man braucht doch nur auf die Accounts einiger User zu gehen und sich anzugucken, wo sie etwas gepostet haben. Über 
Jahre hier angemeldet und kein einziger Post außerhalb dieses Unterforums. Tierisch überzeugt von der Marke, aber kein 
einziges Bild von ihren angeblichen 9 Fahrrädern mit denen sie so zufrieden sind. Und dann kommen dauernd so belanglose 
und nichts sagende Kommentare, wie "boah, war gestern wieder dort, alles supi, so toll, voll beeindruckend, etc.". Und der 
Rest meist nur kindische Provokationen als Antworten auf sogar sachliche Kritik.


----------



## waldleopard (12. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Dass der ein oder andre Post klar unter der Gürtellinie war will ich garnicht bestreiten. Halte die Entscheidung trotzdem für falsch.
> Schaue ich mir die Sperrung von Usern auf Facebook an, die absolut normale Kritik geäußert haben, zeigt mir das, dass Radon in den Internetmedien nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt(zumindest teilweise), sich auch mit unangenehmen Kunden/Interessenten/USW auseinander zu setzen.
> Ich habe klar Verständnis, dass Beleidigungen unter der Gürtellinie durchaus sehr unangenehm für die Mitarbeiter sind, ich glaube aber, dass dann jedes Callcenter schließen müsste.
> Während ich bei andren Herstellern(nicht nur um Bikesektor) beobachte, dass man auf Facebook und sonstigen Supportkanälen auch auf Kunden zugeht, die durch eigene Fehler und Fehlverhalten auffallen, hat mir Radon in konkretem Beispiel gezeigt, dass man es (zumindest in Einzelfällen?!) vorzieht, dem Kunden vorzuhalten wer der eindeutig Schuldige ist.


Sehe ich auch so. Es kann durchaus auch teilweise von der Konkurrenz kommen. Aber gerade die lachen sich ins Fäustchen, nicht weil es offensichtlich so abgeht, sondern weil Radon nicht damit umgehen kann und sich lieber zurückzieht. Bei der FB-Seite von Canyon habe ich bisher nicht einen negativen Kommentar gegenüber Kunden gelesen die sich heftig beschweren das z.B. ihre bestellten Bikes seit Monaten nicht geliefert werden oder sie mit Teilen nicht zufrieden sind. Man kann es sich als Unternehmen einfach nicht erlauben und gewisse Äusserungen persönlich nehmen um sich dann bei nächstbester Gelegenheit über die Kunden lustig zu machen oder sie als unwissend und zu dämlich hinzustellen.
Geht gar nicht. 
Doch genau dieses Vorgehen ist bei Radon mehrmalig zu beobachten. Das ist unprofessionell und sogar leicht kindisch. Das meinte ich in meinem ersten Post mit: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus. Man sollte sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und sich fragen wieso es gerade hier soweit kommen musste.

Die Bikes sind aber geil.


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr geehrte Herrschaften, gerade Herr Waldleopard, Herr  Friendo und Herr Markdierk. Genau diese letzten Beiträge sind der Grund warum sich Radon als Moderator aus dem Forum zurückzieht und bestimmt nicht mehr zurückkommen wird. Wir sehen es überhaupt nicht als unprofessionell an Beiträge auf unserer Facebook Seite zu löschen und User zu entfernen, die ständig nur dämliche und spitze, angreifende Beiträge liefern wie Herr Markdierk. Sie fahren doch zur vollsten Zufriedenheit ein Canyon Nerve, ein überzeugendes Bike. Beschäftigen Sie sich doch einfach mit dieser Marke. Reklamationen sind leider ein unumgängliches Tagesgeschäft. Wir bieteneine Serviceplattform, die aus unserem direktem Serviceteam und ein ausgeweiteten Partnerschaftsfeld besteht. Wir wickeln berechtigte Reklamationen nur darüber ab. Unberechtigte Reklamationen, die hier breit getreten werden sollen, mit Willkür falsch darstellt und mit Hilfe des Drucks eines Forums von hinten durchgesetzt werden sollen, beachten wir bestimmt nicht und lassen uns schon gar nicht erpressen. Wir lassen uns auch bestimmt nicht von irgendwelchen anonymen Avataren und Wechselaccounts beschimpfen und beleidigen und sollen hier mit Demut eine Büßer-Rolle spielen, da alles andere professionell ist. Mein Team hat weder Zeit noch Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wir verwenden unsere Energie die bestehenden Bikes weiter zu verbessern und werden ab Ende August vor der Eurobike bereits die 2014er Modelle liefern können, da die 2013er bereits ausverkauft sind. Wir haben ein Wachstum von 40% und hatten die 2013er Bikes entsprechend angepasst. Somit spricht der Zuwachs und die starke Nachfrage eindeutig für die Marke, die Modelle und das Team. Die Mitbewerber sitzen zum Teil noch auf erheblichen Überbeständen und sind kräftig am reduzieren.


----------



## QE2 (12. Juni 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Also wie kaputt muss denn das Ego sein, dass man ein Produkt so hartnäckig verteidigt und wirklich sämtliche Kritik im Keim
> ersticken will? Und das leider nicht mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Argumenten, sondern meist mit Schwachsinn, dass man
> die Lust am Lesen bzw. an der weiteren Verfolgung des Threads verliert. Aber hey, Hauptsache die Kritik steht nicht gut lesbar
> an letzter Stelle.
> ...




z.B. dieser User hier: in 2 Jahren 20 Beiträge - 17 über Radon.

Forum: Radon-Bikes  Heute, 00:29
Antworten: 45
 Rückzug aus dem Forum
Hits: 2.450
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Rückzug aus dem Forum

Also wie kaputt muss denn das Ego sein, dass man ein Produkt so hartnäckig verteidigt und wirklich sämtliche Kritik im Keim 
ersticken will? Und das leider nicht mit einigermaßen vernünftigen...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  07.06.2013, 22:50
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Was für ein Beispiel mit Canyon? Es wurde einfach mal der angeblich schlechte Service von Canyon ins Spiel 
gebracht (ob er wirklich schlecht ist, weiss ich nicht, mir auch egal). Aber was hat Canyon...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  07.06.2013, 11:12
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Not sure if stupid or just trolling.
Forum: Radon-Bikes  07.06.2013, 10:45
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Oh man was'n Kindergarten hier. Die Kunden, welche über ihre negativen Erfahrungen berichten, sind nicht 
immer die selben. Das heißt, sie kommen hier rein, schreiben ihr Erlebnis auf und gehen meist...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  07.06.2013, 00:02
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Zwar schon etwas her, aber egal. Kann man trotzdem mal erzählen. Hab den Eindruck, hat sich nicht viel 
verändert, wenn man hier die Berichte so durchliest... Vorher im Laden angerufen um zu ...
Forum: Sonstige Bikethemen  04.06.2013, 14:48
Antworten: 15
 Stundenlohn als Bikeguide?
Hits: 654
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Stundenlohn als Bikeguide?

Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass Bikeguides keine Freiberufler sind. Kann man weder einem Katalogberuf, noch 
irgendeiner Unterart von diesen zuordnen. 

Aber ich glaube, der TE verwechselt hier so...
Forum: Sonstige Bikethemen  03.06.2013, 15:34
Antworten: 10
 Rechtsfrage!
Hits: 767
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Rechtsfrage!

Aha, gerade als du ihm die Antwort geben wolltest, siehst du die Mail von ihm. 
Was hat dich denn daran gehindert, seine Frage früher zu beantworten? 
Hätte mich an seiner Stelle auch bisschen...
Forum: Sonstige Bikethemen  01.06.2013, 03:05
Antworten: 18
 eure Meinung!?
Hits: 862
Erstellt von friendo
  answer

Was willst du mit deiner Idee bezwecken? 
Wenn du damit Geld verdienen willst, ist die einzige Lösung ein Patent. 
Selbst wenn du es schaffst, Kontakt zu einem Schlosshersteller aufzunehmen und...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 12:45
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Nein, nein. Ich habe mit 'nem Vorschlaghammer draufgehauen!  

Denn vom Werk aus kann er ja nicht verzogen gewesen sein.
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 12:28
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Ein Hoch auf Radon und seine kompetenten Mitarbeiter! 
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 11:22
Antworten: 1.152
 Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount
Hits: 123.013
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount

Muahahaha. Und du willst kein Radon Mitarbeiter sein. 
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 11:04
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Also bei dem schwachsinnigen Kommentar ist die Vermutung echt riesig, dass du ein Mitarbeiter bist. 
Sieht man auch im "Erfahrungen mit H&S" Thread, wie du den Laden anpreist.
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 10:58
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Haha. Witzbolt. Wir reden hier von Rahmen, die noch keine 2 Jahre alt sind. Dass die trotz des Schleifens 
noch funktionieren, ist auch klar. Rahmen mit 'nem Riss im Rohr kann genauso funktionieren....
Forum: Radon-Bikes  28.05.2013, 01:47
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  answer

Die sind wohl eher bei den Themen aktiv, die sich für sie lohnen. Im 29er Fully Thread wurde heute (für die Korinthenkacker, gestern) noch was von denen gepostet. Also wir scheinbar schon hin und...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  27.05.2013, 18:45
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Was heisst denn für dich, "der Sache annimmt"? Ich sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: 
Entweder man streitet die Sache wie im Fall des TEs ab und die Betroffenen sind dann richtig sauer. 
Dadurch hat...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  25.05.2013, 19:19
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Den Satz hab ich auch davor schon gelesen. 

Nur wär's mit einem Bild viel einfacher zu dokumentieren und zu belegen.
Forum: Radon-Bikes  25.05.2013, 18:47
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Bist du denn betroffen von dem Schleifen? Poste mal ein Bild. 
Forum: Radon-Bikes  25.05.2013, 17:14
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Naja, für die tollen Kommentare einiger User, die wohl selbst nicht mal davon betroffen sind, (oder vllt. 
nicht mal ein Slide besitzen?) kann niemand was. Ein Statement von Radon wäre nicht...
Forum: Sonstige Bikethemen  22.05.2013, 14:27
Antworten: 4.050
 Wichtig: Gestohlene Bikes!!!
Hits: 616.906
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Gestohlene Bikes!!!

Also jetzt ohne im Gesetz rumzuwühlen und einfach der Logik folgend: würde ich, wenn er nicht die 
Rahmennummer hat und auch sonst keine besonderen Merkmale am Rahmen vorhanden sind, die 
er dir...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  21.05.2013, 16:20
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Es ist zu sehen, dass der Reifen schon eine Stelle der Beschichtung bis aufs Alu durchgescheuert hat. 
Kommt also wohl öfters mal in Kontakt mit der Strebe. Echt dumm, dass ich nie drauf geachtet...
Forum: Radon-Bikes  21.05.2013, 12:46
Antworten: 68
 Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz
Hits: 3.497
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz

Hm. Ist mir davor nie aufgefallen, aber bei meinem Slide sieht's mindestens genau so schlimm aus. 
Weder Stütze noch Unfälle damit gehabt. Ist ein 2011er ED. 

http://imageshack.us/f/838/fotoyvg.jpg/
Forum: Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel  21.03.2013, 17:05
Antworten: 423
 Wichtig: Emser Bikepark
Hits: 29.969
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Strecke weiterhin gesperrt

Wohne nicht mehr im WW und interessiere mich nur so "nebenbei" für das Projekt, ergo auch noch 
nie da gewesen. (Hat aber mit dem Ganzen auch nichts zu tun, weil ich ja nicht wegen der Befahrung...
Forum: Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel  21.03.2013, 14:50
Antworten: 423
 Wichtig: Emser Bikepark
Hits: 29.969
Erstellt von friendo
  AW: Strecke weiterhin gesperrt

Warst du denn schon mal da und hast bei 'nem Baueinsatz mitgeholfen?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> In eigener Sache.
> Nach den andauernden unsachlichen Beiträgen, anonymen Beleidigungen und erfundenen Storys irgendwelcher feiger Nutzer habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen persönlich eine Stellung zu beziehen. Wir haben hier das Unterforum eröffnet, um eine Plattform für Freunde unserer Marke zu schaffen, um sich auszutauschen und sachlich zu diskutieren, zu helfen und zu informieren. Die Administration gebührt dem IBC. Wir haben hier nie Beiträge löschen lassen oder zensiert. Das Niveau ist hier so stark gesunken, dass meine Mitarbeiter keine Lust mehr haben irgendeine Stellung zu beziehen oder Fragen zu beantworten. Ich habe nach den letzten Beleidigungen, die hier unter der Gürtellinie sind, beschlossen den Support gänzlich einzustellen. Wir versuchen das Tagesgeschäft erfolgreich zu gestalten, der Erfolg gibt uns recht. Es kann immer mal was schief laufen, das wollen wir auch gar nicht schön reden. Wir haben und werden auch in Zukunft unser Möglichstes tun, um Euch - und ich spreche hier jetzt diejenigen an, die an unserer Marke interessiert sind, die ihr Radon leidenschaftlich fahren und sich mit ihm identifizieren - mit bestem Service und Support zu begleiten. Wir verlegen die gesamte Kommunikation auf die persönliche Ebene und werden Euch nur noch auf dieser Schiene begleiten. Ich bin persönlich unter [email protected] zu erreichen. Und, wer meint mir oder meinen "asozialen, inkompetenten, faulen" Mitarbeitern die Meinung zu sagen, der kann das gerne persönlich tun Mo-Fr von 10.00-20.00 und Sa von 10.00-18.00 im Megastore und braucht sich nicht hinter irgendwelchen anonymen Avataren  zu verstecken.




wie kommt man denn auf sowas ? leute leute... 

manch einer hier hat 5-10 spam accounts, und schreibt unter div. namen schlechte berichte,  und wenn man meint das  5-10 user schlecht geschrieben haben, kann es sein das es nur ein einziger user ist.  
schwachsinn... wg. sowas hier rumzuheulen.


----------



## Crissi (12. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Als ich mit meinen Radons hier Vorort zu den Händlern gekommen bin, wurde ich nicht nur schief angeschaut, sondern hatte auch schon unverschämte Kommentare ertragen dürfen -> Wir bedienen nur eigene Kunden die unsere Marken kaufen. -> Wer online kauft ist hier nicht gerne gesehen. -> usw.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass auch andere Händler versuchen schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten um Radon zu verdrängen.



Und hier auch wieder die Frage: Warum sollte das nur im Radon Froum hochkochen. In anderen Herstellerforen gibts das nicht. Stänkern die Händler nur im Radon Forum??

Man braucht ja nur mal ein paar auffällige Usernamen zu googlen (die die um Juli 2012 angemeldet wurden (ich glaub zu der Zeit ging richtig ab im Radon-Forum). 
Manche Menschen benutzen ja ihre Usernamen auch für andere Foren. Das Ergebnis ist sehr interessant!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2013)

@ChrisStahl 
schreib bitte nur ein wort im KTWR und du möchstest dich gleich, sofort und für immer aus dem IBC abmelden


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

Crissi schrieb:


> Und hier auch wieder die Frage: Warum sollte das nur im Radon Froum hochkochen. In anderen Herstellerforen gibts das nicht. Stänkern die Händler nur im Radon Forum??



Die Frage läßt sich einfach beantworten: Wie Chris oben geschrieben hat ist Radon ganz weit vorne im Verkauf. Punkt aus Ende. Radon hat derzeit das größte Stück vom Kuchen (der Kuchen wird nicht größer, nur die Stücke anders verteilt). Somit werden die Stücke für die Konkurrenz kleiner. Das Händler nach Möglichkeiten suchen Radon zu schwächen, ist doch nachvollziehbar, schließlich will jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen und seine Existenz sichern. Selbst die Servicepartner sagen, dass sie sich selbst keine Radon Räder in den Verkaufsraum stellen können, weil sie sonst nichts anderes mehr verkaufen würden ( Preis/Leistung von Radon ist eben unschlagbar). Man kann sich als Händler aber nicht nur eine Marke in den Verkaufsraum stellen und sich davon abhängig machen...das wäre Marktwirtschaftlich ein viel zu hohes Risiko als kleiner Fachhändler um die Ecke.


----------



## Markdierk (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin unglaublich überrascht und auch etwas getroffen, dass sie mich als einen Teilgrund für den Rückzug nennen. Ich habe definitiv gesagt, dass ich es als unprofessionell empfinde, Usern auf Facebook, die entäuscht darüber waren, kein Bike mehr ergattert zu haben, vorzuhalten, sie seien selber schuld. (siehe meine Beiträge) Ich habe damals lediglich gesagt, dass ich so etwas als Unding empfinde und wurde darauf gesperrt. Unprofessionell bezog sich also auf die Antwort des Supports auf den Kunden, nicht nur auf das Löschen der Beiträge. Ich wusste nicht, dass unprofessionell als so unglaublich negativ empfunden werden kann. Meine Intension war auszudrücken, dass ich das als wenig kundenfreundlich empfinde und meine, dass man es auch hätte anderst regeln können. Vielleicht ist dann eben unprofessionell die falsche Beschreibung und ich nenne es mal "in meinen Augen als nicht kundenfreundlich"
Was ich ebenso nicht verstehe, wieso ich mich damit begnügen soll, im Canyon Forum zu schreiben. Mein erste Bike war ein Radon, bei HS Bike Discount habe ich mehrere tausend Euro ausgegeben und demnächst wollte ich ein neues Bike kaufen. Eventuell ein Radon sollte es werden. Ich fahre doch nicht mein Leben lang 1 Bike, geschweige dessen 1 Marke.

Ich wehre mich dagegen meine Beiträge hier im Forum als: "die ständig nur dämliche und spitze, angreifende Beiträge ... wie ...Markdierk" zu bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (12. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> "die ständig nur dämliche und spitze, angreifende Beiträge ... wie ...Markdierk" zu bezeichnen



Ist das vielleicht der provozierende Ton der andere User zu ähnlichen Kommentaren verleitet??


----------



## MalteetlaM (12. Juni 2013)

@ Forum:

Ich würde auch keinen Service in einem Forum anbieten. Wer einen ernsthaften Reklamationsgrund oder ein Problem hat soll sich direkt an den Händler wenden. Wieso erwartet ihr bei Fahrrädern diese Art von Service? Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, erwarte ich auch nicht in einem Forum posten zu können und dann vom Händler kontaktiert zu werden.

Viel zu viele nutzen die Anonymität des Internets, weil sie beispielsweise zu feige sind, beim Händler direkt anzurufen. So werden auch Belanglosigkeiten im Forum breitgetreten.

Der Telefonservice von H&S ist übrigens 1A.

@ Radon:

Mir gefällt eure Fokussierung auf Facebook überhaupt nicht. Wieso werden manche News nur über Facebook verbreitet? Geht das nicht auch über die Homepage oder einen eigenen Blog?


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. Juni 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> @ Forum:
> 
> Ich würde auch keinen Service in einem Forum anbieten. Wer einen ernsthaften Reklamationsgrund oder ein Problem hat soll sich direkt an den Händler wenden. Wieso erwartet ihr bei Fahrrädern diese Art von Service? Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, erwarte ich auch nicht in einem Forum posten zu können und dann vom Händler kontaktiert zu werden.
> 
> ...



Uns auch nicht!! Wir stellen gerade unsere Homepage um, die restlos veraltet und nicht mehr zeitgemäss ist. Facebook diente nur als suboptimale aber einfach zu bedienende Zwischenlösung. Wir werden Facebook in Zukunft als Styleplattform nutzen. Wenn wir uns die Zahlen anschauen, wie hoch der Traffic auf unseren homepages ist und wie oft das Oversized Magazin angeschaut wird, spielt Facebook eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. 
Die Kommunikation läuft in Zukunft komplett über unsere neue Homepage und über unsere Servicemitarbeiter.  Wir suchen nebenbei noch Onlineredakteure!!! Wer Interesse hat, bitte direkt an meinen account:
[email protected]


----------



## backstein689 (12. Juni 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Uns auch nicht!! Wir stellen gerade unsere Homepage um, die restlos veraltet und nicht mehr zeitgemäss ist. Facebook diente nur als suboptimale aber einfach zu bedienende Zwischenlösung. Wir werden Facebook in Zukunft als Styleplattform nutzen. Wenn wir uns die Zahlen anschauen, wie hoch der Traffic auf unseren homepages ist und wie oft das Oversized Magazin angeschaut wird, spielt Facebook eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> Die Kommunikation läuft in Zukunft komplett über unsere neue Homepage und über unsere Servicemitarbeiter.  Wir suchen nebenbei noch Onlineredakteure!!! Wer Interesse hat, bitte direkt an meinen account:
> [email protected]



In facebook manier: Das gefällt mir!

Da bin ich mal sehr auf die neue Homepage gespannt. Vor allem die Blog Idee für neuste News finde ich super.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Bei den 2014er Specs haben sich ein paar Fehler eingeschlichen. Z.B. der Preis von den Slide 130 und 150 WL Versionen oder gibt es eine Mavic Crosscroc Bereifung?


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Uns auch nicht!! Wir stellen gerade unsere Homepage um, die restlos veraltet und nicht mehr zeitgemäss ist. Facebook diente nur als suboptimale aber einfach zu bedienende Zwischenlösung. Wir werden Facebook in Zukunft als Styleplattform nutzen. Wenn wir uns die Zahlen anschauen, wie hoch der Traffic auf unseren homepages ist und wie oft das Oversized Magazin angeschaut wird, spielt Facebook eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> Die Kommunikation läuft in Zukunft komplett über unsere neue Homepage und über unsere Servicemitarbeiter.  Wir suchen nebenbei noch Onlineredakteure!!! Wer Interesse hat, bitte direkt an meinen account:
> [email protected]


----------



## waldleopard (12. Juni 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herrschaften, gerade Herr Waldleopard, Herr  Friendo und Herr Markdierk. Genau diese letzten Beiträge sind der Grund warum sich Radon als Moderator aus dem Forum zurückzieht und bestimmt nicht mehr zurückkommen wird. Wir sehen es überhaupt nicht als unprofessionell an Beiträge auf unserer Facebook Seite zu löschen und User zu entfernen, die ständig nur dämliche und spitze, angreifende Beiträge liefern wie Herr Markdierk. Sie fahren doch zur vollsten Zufriedenheit ein Canyon Nerve, ein überzeugendes Bike. Beschäftigen Sie sich doch einfach mit dieser Marke. Reklamationen sind leider ein unumgängliches Tagesgeschäft. Wir bieteneine Serviceplattform, die aus unserem direktem Serviceteam und ein ausgeweiteten Partnerschaftsfeld besteht. Wir wickeln berechtigte Reklamationen nur darüber ab. Unberechtigte Reklamationen, die hier breit getreten werden sollen, mit Willkür falsch darstellt und mit Hilfe des Drucks eines Forums von hinten durchgesetzt werden sollen, beachten wir bestimmt nicht und lassen uns schon gar nicht erpressen. Wir lassen uns auch bestimmt nicht von irgendwelchen anonymen Avataren und Wechselaccounts beschimpfen und beleidigen und sollen hier mit Demut eine Büßer-Rolle spielen, da alles andere professionell ist. Mein Team hat weder Zeit noch Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wir verwenden unsere Energie die bestehenden Bikes weiter zu verbessern und werden ab Ende August vor der Eurobike bereits die 2014er Modelle liefern können, da die 2013er bereits ausverkauft sind. Wir haben ein Wachstum von 40% und hatten die 2013er Bikes entsprechend angepasst. Somit spricht der Zuwachs und die starke Nachfrage eindeutig für die Marke, die Modelle und das Team. Die Mitbewerber sitzen zum Teil noch auf erheblichen Überbeständen und sind kräftig am reduzieren.



Genau diesen Tonfall meinte ich. Großartig, danke für den Beleg.
Kaum will man helfen und Denkanstöße zur Verbesserung geben schon wird man angegangen und an den Pranger gestellt.
Leute, Leute, da sollte sich die Frage nach dem echten Namen erübrigen. Wer weiß wohin es noch führt wenn Einzelne getätigte Äußerungen zu persönlich nehmen. Zudem meinte ich nicht das Löschen von Beiträgen sondern die Reaktion von Mitarbeitern auf diese. Und ich sage bewusst nicht Mitarbeiter X oder Mitarbeiter Y.
Selbst wenn jmd. postet Teil A oder B ist fehlerhaft oder funktioniert nicht kann man nicht darauf antworten derjenige ist zu doof damit umzugehen oder es richtig einzustellen. Sowas habe ich mehrfach gelesen. Leute beschuldigen macht es nicht besser, sondern vielmehr macht es besser!
Das euch einige der Mitbewerber um den Erfolg beneiden und einiges versuchen um euch den kaputt zu machen ist anzunehmen, aber nicht alle die Kritik üben wollen euch Böses.
Das geht in der ganzen Sache etwas unter.
Ich kann euch nur zu 40% Wachstum und grossen Nachfrage beglückwünschen und freue mich darüber da ich eure Bikes super finde. Auch die Abkehr von Fb finde ich gut und bin gespannt was da so alles kommen wird. 

Ach ja, das die neuen Modelle bereits vor der Eurobike lieferbar sind ist mal eine freudige Botschaft. Da wird die Konkurrenz kucken.


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

Zwischen dem geschriebenen Wort (wie es zu verstehen ist) und dem gesprochenen Wort (mit Tonhöhe und Gestik wenn man sich gegenüber steht) liegen Welten...daher sind Mißverständnisse auf online Plattformen völlig normal.


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Juni 2013)

schade!  Weiterhin viel Erfolg  
  Gruss Tischi


----------



## Jance (13. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Zwischen dem geschriebenen Wort (wie es zu verstehen ist) und dem gesprochenen Wort (mit Tonhöhe und Gestik wenn man sich gegenüber steht) liegen Welten...daher sind Mißverständnisse auf online Plattformen völlig normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

